# Parnis



## Dapper

Never heard of the Parnis brand but this looks very nice....










....and is that a 6497 clone in there?










Cheers


----------



## matt.wu

Oh no, Dapp. What have you done? I've been looking at a Tauchmeister w/ a similar lume scheme, but didn't want to drop the cash (plus I thought it was too huge with those oversized crown covers). This one looks wearable!

I'll have to keep my eye out now!


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's neat. The dial is well thought out and functional. The case is a real beauty, and the wire lugs add a nice vintage touch.


----------



## aai

Great find Dapper!

andré


----------



## Ernie Romers

It's Chinese and from what I know an eBay brand:

KXncmWREwE8


----------



## bestak

Great find :-! 

i just see that one into ebay

  

Now that's 2 more i have to buy this one and the Alpha ;-)


----------



## fallraen

i just won a "Parnis" MM Cali, auction. Will update on how it goes. chose EMS


----------



## Dapper

bestak said:


> Great find :-!
> 
> i just see that one into ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's 2 more i have to buy this one and the Alpha ;-)


That looks good with the black finish |>

Decided to have a bid on this one:










Cheers ;-)


----------



## wemedge

Dapper said:


> That looks good with the black finish |>
> 
> Decided to have a bid on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ;-)


Dapper, did you get this one? I see it went for $91.00...

Does anyone have one of these 24hr Parnis watches in hand? I got two on the way, I figured at about $45 a pop I'd see what they're like.

regards,
wemedge


----------



## Dapper

wemedge said:


> Dapper, did you get this one? I see it went for $91.00...
> 
> Does anyone have one of these 24hr Parnis watches in hand? I got two on the way, I figured at about $45 a pop I'd see what they're like.
> 
> regards,
> wemedge


No, I stopped bidding well before $91.00 - I think your figure's closer to the mark ;-)

I will try one of the Parnis 24hrs sometime though 

Which ones do you have on the way?


----------



## wemedge

I got these two (seller's pics):















regards,
wemedge


----------



## Steven Davison

Hi Guys,

I actually won that one for $ 91.00. It reminds me so much of my old Chronoswiss Timemaster..... fond memories.

Given that I also have the impressive GMT model (and it is mind-blowing quality for the price) I'd have happily paid $ 200.00 or above for it. I'd happily have paid four or five times what I paid for the GMT (about £ 40.00 it was). The case is identical to the one that one German e-bayer is selling for 90 Euros alone.

Dial is perfect, crystals are spotless, front and back, movement is really nicely decorated, no smudges, fingerprints, scratches, etc. - just superb. Keeps around -10 seconds per day which keeps me happy !!!!.

Parnis watches are brilliant to deal with - great comms, very helpful and just plain nice guys who speak great English. I think we will see a lot of this brand cropping up in the future on this forum.

Samson watches are another well kept secret - I have four of them !.

Have fun with your duo and let me know what you think of them.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## wemedge

Steven Davison said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I actually won that one for $ 91.00. It reminds me so much of my old Chronoswiss Timemaster..... fond memories.
> 
> Given that I also have the impressive GMT model (and it is mind-blowing quality for the price) I'd have happily paid $ 200.00 or above for it. I'd happily have paid four or five times what I paid for the GMT (about £ 40.00 it was). The case is identical to the one that one German e-bayer is selling for 90 Euros alone.
> 
> Dial is perfect, crystals are spotless, front and back, movement is really nicely decorated, no smudges, fingerprints, scratches, etc. - just superb. Keeps around -10 seconds per day which keeps me happy !!!!.
> 
> Parnis watches are brilliant to deal with - great comms, very helpful and just plain nice guys who speak great English. I think we will see a lot of this brand cropping up in the future on this forum.
> 
> Samson watches are another well kept secret - I have four of them !.
> 
> Have fun with your duo and let me know what you think of them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steven


Glad to hear that the watches are decent quality. You are correct indeed, the one you got is very reminiscent of Chronoswiss.

I'll report when I receive mine.

regards,
wemedge


----------



## Donimo

Hi Steven,

Is the movement a 6497/6498? How do you adjust the GMT hand?

Care to post some photos? :-!

Cheers,
Donimo



Steven Davison said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Given that I also have the impressive GMT model (and it is mind-blowing quality for the price) I'd have happily paid $ 200.00 or above for it. I'd happily have paid four or five times what I paid for the GMT (about £ 40.00 it was). The case is identical to the one that one German e-bayer is selling for 90 Euros alone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steven


----------



## Steven Davison

Hello folks,

My 24 hr (Timemaster type) just arrived today and guess what...... ?.

It's not a 24hr movement, just a standard 12 hr with a 24 hr dial. I have mailed the seller and requested that they clarify this on the e-bay page. The seller, as usual, is very responsive and has offered money back or a trade. I am taking the trade as I love the watches.

Donimo - the GMT hand is easily adjustable from a stem click position.

The movements are Chinese made 6497/98 clones and there is discussion here about this :-

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=217941

Let me know what you think when you receive your own.

Sorry if I've spoiled anybody's nights (or days)..........

Cheers

Steven


----------



## wemedge

Steven Davison said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My 24 hr (Timemaster type) just arrived today and guess what...... ?.
> 
> It's not a 24hr movement, just a standard 12 hr with a 24 hr dial. I have mailed the seller and requested that they clarify this on the e-bay page. The seller, as usual, is very responsive and has offered money back or a trade. I am taking the trade as I love the watches.
> 
> Donimo - the GMT hand is easily adjustable from a stem click position.
> 
> The movements are Chinese made 6497/98 clones and there is discussion here about this :-
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=217941
> 
> Let me know what you think when you receive your own.
> 
> Sorry if I've spoiled anybody's nights (or days)..........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steven


I'm really sorry to hear that. Thanks for the heads up. Mine should be coming in any day now. Looks like I'll be asking for a refund...

wemedge


----------



## chrise2469

Steven Davison said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My 24 hr (Timemaster type) just arrived today and guess what...... ?.
> 
> It's not a 24hr movement, just a standard 12 hr with a 24 hr dial.
> 
> Steven


Thank you for that information, i was holding off buying one until someone posted a review.

Sorry you had to be the one to suffer the disappointment.


----------



## wemedge

chrise2469 said:


> Thank you for that information, i was holding off buying one until someone posted a review.


Smart move, that. I should have done the same....

Mine are still incoming. Now I will have to deal with the whole refund (I hope) and sending back process. Should have known better.:-(

In light of Steven's post I contacted one of the other 'Bay sellers offering Parnis watches labelled as 24hr watches:

RE: 45mm Parnis Marina PVD Black 24H Hand Winding Watch6497
*
"Dear [Seller's name omitted],*

Hi:

Is this watch a true 24hr watch, i.e., 24hr movement or is it a 12hr movement with a 24hr dial?

Thank you."

Seller's Response:

*"Dear [my 'Bay id],*

I don't know you of meaning?"

Subsequent attempt to clarify my questions [realizing that there may be a language barrier] elicited no further response....

I'm kicking myself for not doing my homework; even if the watch is being sold as "24hr watch" I still should have checked. Lesson (re) learned...

regards,
wemedge


----------



## Steven Davison

Hi Guys,

Thankyou for the sympathetic responses !!. The seller is trying his very best to help - Parniswatch (direct) are really great to deal with despite the language barrier. I don't doubt they will look after all of us, at all, but it's annoying nonetheless.

The language barrier that Wemedge has encountered with the 're-seller' is a bit distressing though and maybe similar reason as to why Parniswatch, themselves, misunderstood my original clarification request (I did ask for clarification before I purchased to which the response was along the lines of 'yes - it is a true 24hr watch.....'). I think it is safe to say that all of the 24hr Parnis watches are not 24hr at all, irrespective of case, type, etc.......

I was the first buyer, and thus feedback, that Parniswatch ever had/received. I see that other Far East sellers are now 'distributing' their watches - some at way over the historic bidding prices.

I'll keep you all posted on the responses, etc... and let you know what I decide to take as trade.

I even had to wear my Sinn 142 (yes the 5100 version) for my business meeting today instead of my eagerly anticipated 24hr Parnis........ It's getting desperate - I've only got about another 22 watches to choose from in it's absence.... *;-)*

Take care all.

Kind regards

Steven


----------



## Dapper

Well, I hope all of you who bought these find a satisfactory solution |>

Parnis ought to withdraw all the 24hr dialled watches as they're virtually useless with 12hr movements.

I wouldn't have started this thread if I'd known & I'm sorry if my post prompted anyone to order one :-(


Cheers


----------



## cheff1983

its not your fault dapper that the seller listed them wrong. I to was going to pull the trigger once a few of the members here received there watches and posted reviews.

They were listed as 6497 movement and I was wondering how that was going to work as all 6497's that I have ever dealt with were 12hour watches.

Good luck with everyone as they try to get refund or exchanges.


----------



## wemedge

Dapper said:


> Well, I hope all of you who bought these find a satisfactory solution |>
> 
> Parnis ought to withdraw all the 24hr dialled watches as they're virtually useless with 12hr movements.
> 
> I wouldn't have started this thread if I'd known & I'm sorry if my post prompted anyone to order one :-(
> 
> Cheers


Dapper, no worries, you had no way of knowing.

Both watches have arrived, and I can confirm that they are indeed 12hr watches with 24hr dials. I'm still scratching my head on this one. Why on earth would one go through the trouble of fabricating a 24hr dial only to use a 12hr movement? I mean, those watches are quite well put-together. I would have bought one with an inexpensive quartz 24hr movement. Very silly.

In any case I have asked for refunds. No happy at all, as Ebay doesn't require the refund of return shipping, only initial shipping. Not cheap to send stuff to HK/China with tracking on my end...

wemedge


----------



## bestak

Hello

it is not you fault  how can you and us imagine such special combination 24hr-dial+12Hr-movement ? :roll:

The watches are too cheapp to be sent back to china, instead i think is better to ask for a Parnis 12hr dial like this one



















and put it on the watch by local watchmaker.


----------



## wemedge

bestak said:


> The watches are too cheapp to be sent back to china, instead i think is better to ask for a Parnis 12hr dial like this one
> 
> and put it on the watch by local watchmaker.


Bestak- you are right. That is a good idea, at least something comes out of it. might consider it. Still waiting for sellers' replies.

cheers,
wemedge


----------



## bestak

I just receive this answer from the seller:

Dear friend

I didn't write a clear description, let you have a misunderstanding?this is my mistake?sorry,If you are dissatisfied watch, I accept return of goods, please come back watch deliver, be me to receive watch and I will all refund to you?thank you

My watch accepts the address: xxxx

Then i just propose him

"Hello
Thank you for the proposal, but i have another idea more simple and less expensive for both of us i hope.

Can you obtain a dial like this one shown in the photo
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/9/2/1/8/8/1/webimg/210009509_o.jpg

If yes i can keep the watch and here replace the wrong dial with a good one.

What do you think of this idea ?
And for others customer it will be also less expensive for you to get a dial than to paid back the entire watche..."

Now i have Just to wait the answer


----------



## bestak

i got the answer:

"Cher(ère) bestakxxxx

Dear friend
ok,thanks
best regards

- seller name

i have proposed also that he send the dial via standard mail instead of EMS, far more expensive for him.
So now i have to wait if he play the game


----------



## bestak

bestak said:


> Hello
> 
> it is not you fault  how can you and us imagine such special combination 24hr-dial+12Hr-movement ? :roll:
> 
> The watches are too cheapp to be sent back to china, instead i think is better to ask for a Parnis 12hr dial like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put it on the watch by local watchmaker.



















I just receive today the replacement Dial :-d

Next step find a watchmaker :-!


----------



## Dapper

bestak said:


> I just receive today the replacement Dial :-d
> 
> Next step find a watchmaker :-!


Good news, well done :-!


----------



## watchwing

Dapper said:


> Good news, well done :-!


 well done


----------



## NormanF

Why not keep the dial and drop in a true 24 hour movement? I would think it wouldn't take much trouble fitting one into a 6497 case.

You could get a quote from a watchmaker for a custom movement!


----------



## BadJack

Hi, Guys, 

I have got one of these beasts as well and despite the 12 H movement initial deception, it looks reeeaall good !

Be careful not to forget them under your shower though (and less so in your swimming pool ! <|) : they are VERY water sensitive !

I would be pretty interested to know if your watchmaker was able to change the dial though... I have been turning around this baby without being able to take it apart... but then I am no professionnal. ;-)

Thanks for your update, Guys !


----------



## jwrt19

I have a Parnis GMT. I was wondering the approx. value of the watch. Any ideas anyone?


----------

